# Greenlee 555 sb



## TRurak (Apr 10, 2016)

Greenler = Greenlee, auto correct on my phone!!


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I corrected it...


----------



## TRurak (Apr 10, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

TRurak said:


> Hey all. I'm new here so bear with me. I am looking for a Greenlee 555 sb (speed bender). I found one locally on Craigslist for 1795$. It's used but has all shoes for 1/2 through 2" emt, imc and rigid. I went and looked at it and it is well used but it operates and I bent a few pieces of 1 1/4 and 2" emt with it. Is that a fair price?


Seems fair. Work well? They are anywhere from 2000-2400 new.


----------



## TRurak (Apr 10, 2016)

It bent 2" just fine. Are you sure that's what they were new? The 555 classic is 5k with all the shoes. I thought the 555 sb was around 6k with all shoes and digital pendant.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

TRurak said:


> It bent 2" just fine. Are you sure that's what they were new? The 555 classic is 5k with all the shoes. I thought the 555 sb was around 6k with all shoes and digital pendant.


Sorry you are absolutely correct. I didn't read far enough. That was the price for the classic without any shoes. I just saw a 555sb for 5800. Buy the one on Craigslist before I do and relist it for an extra grand! Lol


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

That seems like a decent price to me. 
Sometimes I check the ebay completed listings. That gives me a pretty accurate rundown.
Actually i use the sold listings.


----------



## TRurak (Apr 10, 2016)

3D Electric said:


> Sorry you are absolutely correct. I didn't read far enough. That was the price for the classic without any shoes. I just saw a 555sb for 5800. Buy the one on Craigslist before I do and relist it for an extra grand! Lol


Hahaha you had me scared for a minute. We bend everything by hand up to 1 1/4 right now but it completely sucks over 1".


----------



## TRurak (Apr 10, 2016)

So I picked it up today. Its used but in not bad shape. Anyone have any experience with one of these? Its a 555 SBC


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

TRurak said:


> So I picked it up today. Its used but in not bad shape. Anyone have any experience with one of these? Its a 555 SBC


I have one. The parts inside are ''obsolete'' so maybe keep your eye on looking for spares before your's die's on you. If it ever comes to a time when you find it is broken and no circuit boards are available anywhere, contact me for how to convert it to a non smart bender.


----------



## TRurak (Apr 10, 2016)

Ok. I noticed something today. When I got it to my shop the pendant won't display degrees while bending. It still works though. I found a manual online and it says the proximity sensor may need to be adjusted. Ever had to do that?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

TRurak said:


> Ok. I noticed something today. When I got it to my shop the pendant won't display degrees while bending. It still works though. I found a manual online and it says the proximity sensor may need to be adjusted. Ever had to do that?


Had to do that, had to replace pendant before also. Then the whole thing broke , but I got lots of years of good strong use out of it before it gave up the ghost. 

Now I have some old contactors out of demo'd roof chillers running the motor forward and backwards using few relays and a momentary contact switch and a few other scrounged up goodies, and we now visually watch the protractor on the front side and do our bending the old way..........


----------



## TRurak (Apr 10, 2016)

I paid 1800$. I'm hoping I don't regret it. Mine has no noticeable arrow on the shoes that corresponds to the protractor .....


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

TRurak said:


> I paid 1800$. I'm hoping I don't regret it. Mine has no noticeable arrow on the shoes that corresponds to the protractor .....


On a 555, the end of the hook is the arrow point so to speak. Line that up with the zero on the protractor, then push zero out on your pendant to set it. I have the book that came with mine still, if you want I can figure out a way to send you the bend tables that come with the book. You got a deal. I paid around $5,000 new for mine (actually I had bought two but one got stolen) back around 1992. They are great machines till the control board breaks. There are some pictures of mine at my picture albums if you click on macmikeman it will take you to there.


edit: album called Planet Macmikeman


----------



## TRurak (Apr 10, 2016)

I have the bend tables. Found them online. I will check out your pics. Thanks for the advice. It worked fine before we loaded it in the truck So im hoping it just needs to have the proximity sensor adjusted


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

When you look, get a load of my homemade pendant I'm using now.....:laughing:


----------



## TRurak (Apr 10, 2016)

I can't find your albums


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

TRurak said:


> I can't find your albums


Click on macmikeman. Then click on public profile. Picture albums on right side of page, click show all albums, click planet macmikeman and scroll.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

We have a couple 555's, a current 77, and an 855. I would take the classic greenlee 555 or current 77 any day over the smart benders. They are way to finicky. I am always having issues with the 855.


----------



## danhasenauer (Jun 10, 2009)

I remember when we had to bend big pipe and the bender *didn't *do the math for us, we had to do it ourselves. The depth of our skills pool seems to be evaporating...


----------



## TRurak (Apr 10, 2016)

The 555 sb doesn't do the math for your marks. It just has a digital readout of the degrees of your bend


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

danhasenauer said:


> I remember when we had to bend big pipe and the bender didn't do the math for us, we had to do it ourselves. The depth of our skills pool seems to be evaporating...


No math, just more precise, and has memory.


----------



## danhasenauer (Jun 10, 2009)

dawgs said:


> No math, just more precise, and has memory.


Yes, they can be pretty sweet when you are doing a MCC with a lot of pipes coming out. Repetition can be a good thing. But I do remember "back in the day" when precision was a daily part of our skill-set....


----------

